

Telling Good Decisions From Bad. But Do You Know How? - klsvu
http://www.fastcompany.com/3002061/your-career-depends-telling-good-decisions-bad-do-you-know-how

======
lutusp
> _Whether it's a new job, a promotion, or launching a new startup, your
> career trajectory depends on your ability to recognize the good idea from
> the bad. Here's how to do it._

First, in "your ability to recognize the good idea from the bad", the author
desperately needs to replace "recognize" with "distinguish".

Second, the article hinges on a false assumption -- that ideas and decisions
can be prejudged to be good or bad, before they play out in reality. If this
were true, computers could run businesses better than people.

But the premise is false -- the first casualty of battle is the battle plan,
and this applies to business as well as battle.

